# دائرة تحكم عن بعد للطائره تحكم بخمسة عشرة سيرفر جيده



## Ahmed Ab (2 يونيو 2009)

*​​اخي العزيز مدى هذه الدائرة يعتمد على المرسل وهو في هذه الحالة يتراوح بين 300-500 متر

عند اكمال الدائرة بجميع اجزاءها يجب اختبارها للتاكد من عملها ويتم ذلك عن طريق تشغيل جميع الدوائر ومن ثمة الضغط على الاحد الازرار في المشفر ومراقبة التغير في الجهد على اطراف مفكك التشفير (D0-D3) ففي حال استجاب مفكك التشفير فاعلم ان القسم الاصعب من العمل قد تم !!!!! 

ستقول اخي العزيز ان مفكك التشفير يخرج منه 4 اطراف فقط وانه لايصلح الا للتحكم ب4 اجهزة ولكن هذا ليس صحيح! 
باستخدام هذه الدائرة يمكنك التحكم ب16 جهاز معا: 
يتم ذلك عن طريق ربط مخارج هذه الدائرة الاربعة (D0-D3) مع دائرة محول من النظام السادس عشري الى النظام الثنائي وهذا المحول هو المتكاملة :

(هذه الصورة ماخوذة من موقع القرية) 
حيث تقوم بوصل مفكك التشفير مع المحول على النحو الاتي : 
D0----->A
D1----->B
D2----->C
D3----->D

ثم قم بعكس المخرجات من المحول باستعمال المتكاملات (not gates) 

وهكذل حصلت على دائرة تحكم ب16 منفذ 
يتم التحكم بكل منفذ عن طريق الضغط على زر معين على المشفر 
وما يبقى عليك الا ان تستخدم هذه المنافذ للتحكم فيمكنك استخدام المنفذ الاول والثاني للتحكم باتجاه محرك صغير يعمل كسيرفو الدفة عن طريق استخدام دائرة ( HBRIDGE) 
واستعمال المنفذ الثالث والرابع للتحكم بسيرفو الارتفاع والانخفاض واستخدام المنفذ الخامس والسادس للتحكم بالسيرفو الاخير واستخدام المنفذ السابع للتحكم بتشغيل المحرك واطفائه عن طريق دائرة (D-FLIP FLOP) 

كان هذا هو الموضوع بكل اختصار
​*رسم الدائرة عندى​


----------



## تنّاروت (2 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي المهندس احمد ولمني اريد منك توضيحين 
الاول ممكن تقول لي كيف تحول الاوامر الى اشارة لاسلكية .. وهل ستحولها الى اشارة راديوية ام اشعة تحت الحمراء

السؤال الثاني ما مدى احتكاكك بمجال الطائرات اللاسلكية وهل لك مشاريع في هدا المجال ؟؟ 
وشكرا


----------



## Ahmed Ab (4 يونيو 2009)

انا احمد اجاوب على سوال تناروت 
الاول احول الاوامر عن طريق دائرة تكامليه استطيع ان اصممها وهى لوحة مثل التليفون تدخل على محول تكاملى يحولها الى اشارات لاسلكيه


----------



## Ahmed Ab (4 يونيو 2009)

الاجابه بالخارج
يوجد ملف باسمى ونفس العنوان


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجهود الطيب*


----------



## ahmed malik (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zealaa (1 أكتوبر 2010)

أين الدارة وشكرا أخي


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------

